# Stop squirrels from digging in my planters?



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

A day doesn't go by that a squirrel has dug into my planters and it makes a mess of my front steps and porch. How do I keep them out/away?

Humorous suggestions accepted but I do need a real solution.

Thanks.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Put out a squirrel feeder. 
Use rock/gravel in the top layer of your planter.


----------

